# 55# 51 inch flathead at tappan 10/8/11



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

:BWell the saugeye werent bitin to good, got a 16incher and about a 5# came loose on top the water. But after about 35 minutes landed one huge flathead. If i can figure out how to post on here from my phone i put the pics on. Thanks again to the fellas on the bank who helped me get him in the net so he wasnt just another fish story. I love OCTOBER....


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Very nice fish! Way to go


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks was alot of fun on lite tackle.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome fish for sure!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wowza! Very nice fish for sure!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That's a awesome fish!! Congratulations!!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice! Congrats


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

haha i bet it was a suprise, fishing for saugeye.......then, wham! a MONSTER flathead!!!! gotta love it!


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

I've fished that spot every fall for 13 years now and most years i lose 1 or 2 monsters on mono. But this year i decided to go to 8# dia. braid and so far it has really held up to the structure and i honestly feel it is the only reason i was able to land that one so i'm quite happy with it so far. On the other hand i've lost 3 saugeyes when ive got them to the top of the water and going for the net loosing tension on them so i'm going to have to learn to compensate for the lack of stretch in the line. Just makes me wonder how big the ones that have spooled me there or broke the hook were. Lookin to find out......lol


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

started fishing braid in saltwater for flounder, love the strength and sensitivity...but i agree, you gotta watch the stretch issue with tension, and with freshwater (bass fishing in particular) i stay with mono or flourocarbon. Great catch tho!


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Congrats, great fish.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

What did it hit on?


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

he hit about a 4 1/2 inch sucker. my favorite fall bait. Normally the saugeye tear them up. if only i could find more than 1 or 2 here and there.
Brian


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

hewhofishes68 said:


> he hit about a 4 1/2 inch sucker. my favorite fall bait. Normally the saugeye tear them up. if only i could find more than 1 or 2 here and there.
> Brian



Thank you, i have never used a sucker as bait


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

great flathead, I purposefully fisih for these and have been unable to get one that big yet. What kind of setup do you use for sauger? You fish on the bottom with a sinker and what size hook?


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

That is one big **s fish.


----------

